# Upcoming 2010 Spring anime.



## Cermage (Feb 28, 2010)

thoughts? i've got mixed feelings about this upcoming season. i'll probably watch rainbow.


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 28, 2010)

I just prolly watch a few episodes of most new anime releases, then i'll see what i'll keep on watching


----------



## Hachibei (Feb 28, 2010)

Might check out House of Five Leaves, aside from that nothing looks that entertaining.


----------



## luke_c (Mar 1, 2010)

Is this the completed one? If not it's pretty old. This spring looks good, also another Darker than Black OVA


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 1, 2010)

I just seen some of the Yutori-Chan shorts and they're pretty good, So Yutori-Chan it is, if I can get my hands on it since it's E-mail only.  Hmm Hime Chen is probably something I would watch too despite knowing very little about the trading card game, it's essentially Yu-Gi-Oh for girls.  K-ON S2 is a definite watch.


----------



## TheWingless (Mar 1, 2010)

I'll watch these on the first episode release:
Angel Beats: My must watch because Jun Maeda from Key wrote it.
K-On! S2: Just because I watched the first season.
Heroman: Animated by Bones! I'll at least try it.
Ironman: I want to see what they do with the series.
Black Rock Shooter OVA: Since I have the song, I might as well see what they do with the anime. Also being directed by the man who left KyoAni because they weren't happy with him working on Lucky Star and went to make Kannagi.

A couple of more maybes, but I'll wait to see what people say before I watch any other anime. I'm behind on Darker than Black so it'll be a while before I see the OVA.


----------



## RiotShooter (Mar 1, 2010)

source?


----------



## TheWingless (Mar 1, 2010)

RiotShooter said:
			
		

> source?


I'm under the assumption this guy made it: http://chartfag.wordpress.com/

Don't mind the name of the website now.

Edit: It's on the top right corner of the image/chart. Didn't notice that.


----------



## RiotShooter (Mar 1, 2010)

thx


----------



## luke_c (Mar 7, 2010)

First ep of Working!! just got released and is pretty interesting, has comedy, drama and a bit of slice of life too, worth a watch.


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 7, 2010)

Not much that has my interest, though I might watch Kiss x Sis.


----------



## outgum (Mar 11, 2010)

B Gata H Kei Looks promising 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jokes XD


----------



## Raika (Mar 11, 2010)

I'll watch K-On, I liked the first season.


----------



## Sumea (Mar 11, 2010)

Hardly a riveting list... Except BRS ova... What I do not think to be any world shaking release.

Oh if you are to whine why I am not excited about k-on s2: nope, I really did nt watch season 1, not that interesting to me.

Kaiji season 2 or something maybe... Plus that I have massive (350gigs) backlog of old good stuff to watch.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Mar 12, 2010)

awwwwwwwww shiiiiiiiit, K-On 2
No... I'm just kidding, I've never watched it.
Anyway, I'm still happy with Durarara! from last season, though I'll probably check out Black Rock Shooter. I've become quite the Miku fan over the past week. But yeah... nothing looks incredible.


----------



## Cyan (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm waiting for Major season6 and xxxHolic (season final ?).
I'll try "Working!" too.

Anyway, I just wanted to say scarywater is closing its door today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(I hope it's not a problem giving the name here, as the servers will close in few hours, right ? And they never hosted licensed anime)
If it's a problem over the Temp's rules, please edit my message.


----------



## pitman (Mar 13, 2010)

K-on 2 since i'm following the manga and i want some of the stuff animated (need more Mugi)
Angel Beats - key knows how to write 
Arakawa looks like another SHAFT craziness 
Working - the first episode was nice hopefully it will get better
RAINBOW - seems interesting
GA OVAs YAY !

and....kissxsis.....the ovas just....i dunno..........GAH


----------

